# Phoebe and "The Virus"



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Phoebe is almost 2. She has a kitten who is about 6 months old. My wife brought the kitten into the picture because she loves kittens. The kitten's name is Cyrus but I call him "The Virus".

Anyhoo, Phoebe and Virus 'play' a lot. I'm not sure whether I should intervene. It is not in Phoebe's nature to be aggressive but she is playful and sometimes it seems rough. Virus has given her a few scratches early on but no other markings for months.

When Virus jumps up on the couch or bed with Phoebe and I, he immediately goes over to her, usually to sniff but sometimes to do some 'snuggling'. It doesn't always look comfortable as Phoebe quickly overwhelms him by poking him with her nose. He takes it for a while but then sometimes runs off or bites her jowls. Phoebe doesn't mind him biting her, she just holds still until he releases and then noses him again.

Should I be doing something? Nobody has been hurt but it does seem a bit rough at times. I also think that Virus initiates this 'play' with Phoebe often and seems to be able to retreat easily enough when he's had enough.

Thanks for your advice,
Rh.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

my kitten (9 months) is getting to "know" Laszlo a bit now.
he walks thru and we are teaching Lasz to "leave it" with him. i want them to play but if he keeps charging Heinz then the cat will never be comfy. i know it's just puppy energy but he's a kitten and doesn't understand it. he hisses and whaps *(claws in not extended)* and will tap him in the face but again not with his claws. this is what i'm calling "playing" at this point. 
they wouldn't even be in the same room until about 2 weeks ago!!!! it's a work in progess....my wife doesn't help ANY of my situations with Laszlo out....=( may make them a bit worse but hey i'm learning to try to get everyone to get along!!!  wish me luck!
i think you will be fine no problems!!!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds like Phoebe and the kitten are working things out just fine. Make sure to keep the kitten's nails trimmed nice and short because he can scratch Phoebe's eye and cause major damage.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I am worried about nails and eyes also. I'll watch them a little closer to see if Phoebe is just getting better at molesting the kitten or if the kitten is getting more comfortable with the 'wrestling' that they do.

Rh.


----------

